# Beginning this way of life



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well it all started with a Caravan, hired for a week, tried this twice, towed with a Mk 3 Zodiac with the rally numbers 92 still on the doors and dents as well.:wink2:
Compared this with towing using a Victor VX4/90 FE. I worked for a Ford and then a Vauxhall main dealer those times.

Then 1972, we saw the light and bought the commer Highgwayman and that was it converted for good.
This had a layout that fitted al the family in. plus it had brackets that slotted vertically into the sides by the front end windows and allowed 2 stretcher type bunks to be strung across the van transversely. A sink, gas rings and a wardrobe come toilet, but not at the same time. one carried a toilet tent or went onto sites, having kids this was the favourite option, but we did stay on a car park in Dawlish for a week which had toilets, and a pathway under the railway line to the beach.What more could one want.The foot operated water pump that was supplied from a container under the sink. No leisure battery with the extras you have now. Cruise at 50 mph, with the heat from the engine that was inboard between you up front.had to put carpet on top to quieten it down and enable one of the kids in turn to sit up front.We got all over the place in the UK and visited relations up in Scotland.That was an eye opener. 

Happy days.

cabby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My Musketeer had a little, but bright, gaslight!:wink2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

When I were an apprentice mechanic back in the very late 60's the chap I was apprenticed to also owned the garage (small back street business, 3 mechanics and me) 

He purchased a Commer camper van (not sure of the model but there couldn't have been that many back then) and then proceeded to " fettle" it for a holiday to Norway, very brave in those days. I can recall doing all sorts of jobs on it. One weekend we converted it to a floor change 4 speed from the original 3 speed column change gearbox. The gear lever had to be removeable in order to convert the front seats to a bed!! The engine was rebored, starter and Dynamo (no alternators back then) had new brushes and bearings fitted, new water pump, brakes completely overhauled inc new master cylinder. Then all of the "metal-moth" was dealt with (there was a lot I remember using many welding rods and many tubs of Isopon (loved the smell) 

I learnt a LOT during the 6 month refurb (it was done at evenings and weekends and I didn't get paid for my time) 

The inside was a bit "basic" and I recall replacing the foot operated water pump. I can also recall making up a curtain system to surround the portta potty 

He and his missus bu**ered off to Norway and, by all accounts, had a brilliant trouble free three week trip.

It was a further 40+ years before I got to tour Norway in a (much better equipped) Auto-trail Motorhome .

Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> .... we did stay on a car park in Dawlish for a week which had toilets, and a pathway under the railway line to the beach.
> cabby


It still exists and is virtually unchanged except the fees for parking and the restrictions are immense....

the low bridge prevents emergency vehicles accessing the businesses beyond the bridge so they have to use special low versions to get there.....

I went there once in a Rapid Response Vehicle for the Ambulance Service and the casualty (with fractured leg) had to be evacuated on a trolley pushed by staff through the bridge - caused chaos as ALL traffic was stopped for about 45 minutes by the emergency service vehicles blocking the way....

Oh! Happy Days - as you say.....

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Cruise at 50 mph, with the heat from the engine that was inboard between you up front.had to put carpet on top to quieten it down and enable one of the kids in turn to sit up front.We got all over the place in the UK and visited relations up in Scotland.That was an eye opener.
> 
> Happy days.
> 
> cabby


Yes, we had one of those Commer thingies in the 70s and I can well remember fabricating a sort of seat for the little one that fitted onto the top of the engine cover - I did fit it up with a full harness seat belt though. It was excellent at keeping the racket from the engine in check. I found a picture of it on site in Cheddar I think. The pop-up roof had two of those "canvas on pole" bunks, getting into them was just about impossible.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

i remember when we first got married my mum and dad had a bedford door mobile camper van what a palava making the beds but that was in the early 70s they progressed to proper motorhome a toyota hy ace there choice was to not have the optional toilet as space was tight and buckets were cheap

they went all over in it most weekends and with the awning managed 6 adults and the dog

when we got ours last year my mum was so exited and talked about the trips she and my dad had she said go for it

we did and in 18 months have spent 9 months away got my heating allowance just waiting for my buss pass and old age pension to kick in now but thats 4 years yet

barry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Trying to remember where this was, think it was in Fife somewhere.

cabby


----------

